# New Gallery Category: Live Band Pictures



## Chris

http://www.sevenstring.org/photoplog/index.php

Got some  shots of your band? Add 'em!


----------



## Shawn

Added some pics. 

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## Naren

GREAT idea, Chris.  You are the man!


----------



## Mr. S

cool idea, ive put a couple up


----------



## eaeolian

I put some excellent work by Mike Gong up - taken at our show with Gamma Ray back in May. Mike is easily the best photographer we've ever worked with.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Mike is easily the best photographer we've ever worked with.





For anyone that is interested, he has a lot of pictures on his site. He is amazingly talented.


----------



## Drew

The Division guys and Shannon will totally dominate here. 

Which means, I need a band.


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> Which means, I need a band.



You need material first. You won't find it at the bottom of a bottle of Scotch.


----------



## Chris

noodles said:


> You need material first. You won't find it at the bottom of a bottle of Scotch.



FILTHY LIAR! 

Don't worry Drew, he's lying. We just need to keep looking.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> FILTHY LIAR!
> 
> Don't worry Drew, he's lying. We just need to keep looking.



 

Though, just to play it save, I might try looking at the bottom of another bottle of scotch. Then maybe the bottom of a bottle of bourbon. After that, I'll try a couple different gin bottle bottoms, and if I still haven't found any, maybe I'll explore the underside of a few more scotch bottles. 

As Einstein said, Noodles, I have not failed, I have just found 10,000 bottles without any material at their bottom.


----------



## Scott

I've got pics from my old band. One with my hair at the awkward level between short and long, and the other with red eye. 


[action=Scott]doesn't photograph well.[/action]


----------



## Chris

> As Einstein said, Noodles, I have not failed, I have just found 10,000 bottles without any material at their bottom.


----------



## Drew




----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> As Einstein said, Noodles, I have not failed, I have just found 10,000 bottles without any material at their bottom.


----------



## 7-request

added...


----------



## le_ackt

_(pics snipped - this isn't a thread to post pics, but a thread with a link to a gallery to upload them to )_

My band ISORA's music video Filmming ~


----------



## Rick

Drew said:


> The Division guys and Shannon will totally dominate here.
> 
> Which means, I need a band.



That makes 2 of us. 



noodles said:


> You need material first. You won't find it at the bottom of a bottle of Scotch.


----------



## Drew

Drew said:


> Though, just to play it save, I might try looking at the bottom of another bottle of scotch. Then maybe the bottom of a bottle of bourbon. After that, I'll try a couple different gin bottle bottoms, and if I still haven't found any, maybe I'll explore the underside of a few more scotch bottles.
> 
> As Einstein said, Noodles, I have not failed, I have just found 10,000 bottles without any material at their bottom.



 I forgot about this.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I added a pic. It's very


----------



## Durero

Uploaded a few


----------



## lailer75




----------



## shredfreak

Uploaded some from last week.

Rest of the pics are here if anyone cares, just too much to put in there: http://users.pandora.be/ronald.wibo/AP/pics/vortnvis17_08_07.html


----------



## Lankles

I uploaded 5 shots. Is this too many? I don't mean to overdo it.


----------



## Oneiros

great idea man!!!
I just cant tell how great this site and forum is!!!


----------



## HappySinner

We just got back from a gig at My Dinh National Stadium in Hanoi - it was an absolute blast!  

We don't have any gig shots yet, as we were too busy/frantic to take any ouselves, but here's a few pics from the soundcheck on the afternoon of the show:


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## HappySinner

Just posted a live shot from the gig...


----------



## Herrseigneur

With my black metal band, GOTHËRFALL (disbanded) On the pics, BC RICH Platinum Ironbird -my sixth string was a HUGE .70 (drop C), and you can clearly see the fucking thing shining on the picture - , Jackson JS30RR and Ibanez RG7321. I already miss those days 












Gotta see us live ->


----------



## jerm

Herrseigneur said:


> With my black metal band, GOTHËRFALL (disbanded) On the pics, BC RICH Platinum Ironbird -my sixth string was a HUGE .70 (drop C), and you can clearly see the fucking thing shining on the picture - , Jackson JS30RR and Ibanez RG7321. I already miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta see us live ->





Sweet man, you guys were really good. I have your album, good stuff

Heres my band live


----------



## Chris

Upload 'em here:

Sevenstring.org - Gallery


----------



## JoePayne

i look like a rabid ferret


----------



## Zepp88

@ the last pic


----------



## JoePayne

when i played with nile. not 7 string oriented but still a live photo


----------



## petereanima

why did you play with Nile?


----------



## JoePayne

because I was young and stupid! haha. j/k. it was an opportunity to make a name for myself in the metal scene. even though nile for me was financially a dead end job, i made connections that landed me a real gig that could wind up being a career for me. 


petereanima said:


> why did you play with Nile?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Rachmaninoff

This was from a muthafucka crazin' show with my Metallica Cover band:
(Full pic here.)


----------



## madcansoul

JoePayne said:


> because I was young and stupid! haha. j/k. it was an opportunity to make a name for myself in the metal scene. even though nile for me was financially a dead end job, i made connections that landed me a real gig that could wind up being a career for me.




Well bro to me you were already well known before Nile...Should i remind members of this great forum about hum... Lust of Decay or Domination Through Impurity! Man was i blown the fuck away at the Central Illinois Metalfest when you played the D.T.I. material with Varella! Was in it '06 or '07?


----------



## Chitty

My band playing a recent show. First show with me on the mic. , instead of the bass.


----------



## lobee

Don't take this the wrong way, but I was nonchalantly scrolling through the thread and this pic made me laugh.





I don't even have live band pics and it's christmas eve and I'm drunk so I'm allowed to be a bit obnoxious!


----------



## Chitty

Haha Chipshot golfcore??


----------



## lobee

I dunno, dude...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Why the hell doesn't this thread have more photos? Its an awesome idea! If I had a gigging band I'd post some  Still...early days!


Plus...Joe Payne posted here?! Thats epic.


----------



## jjjsssxxx




----------



## victim5150




----------



## jjjsssxxx




----------



## James Blood

JoePayne said:


> when i played with nile. not 7 string oriented but still a live photo


Hey, I saw you in vienna. Didn't you tour europe with them at least twice?
greetings!


----------



## noob_pwn

this is a snap of me from a festival we played on the weekend, thought it was pretty cool


----------



## neoclassical

Fenrismaw at The Chance in Poughkeepsie, NY 5/22. I'm on the right.


----------



## Konfusius

Check them out: frames on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
A mates band and they like won all the youngster musician contest for unsigned bands in germany and were demo-of-the-month in a big music-magazine, even though they have no vocals....

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/24/l_b4218c4dcabf4013a0fe2fba3e0915a6.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/111/l_d0b262464a1e4ca28471f54718f19983.jpg


----------



## TCOH5246

This was for a Halloween Show. We were one of the two bands out of 4 that happened to dress up. We went as a News Team, and I (pictured) went as Kent Oslo, Financial Adviser. 




Random Pic in Photobucket #1




Random Pic in Photbucket #2

P.S. I'm the one with the Rhoads.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just some random shots


----------



## noob_pwn

this got snapped at a show last weekend, I'm closest to the camera


----------



## Soubi7string

this was snapped a few days ago at The Warehouse in East Ridge Tennessee.Some kid did a backflip off of the stage.It was pretty awesome 8D


----------



## iRaoul




----------



## Varcolac

Rawr.


----------



## mikebled

Meridian at Saguijo.(Philippines)


----------



## RichIKE

Profile Pictures | Facebook 

Some great live shots and a few promos.


----------



## Soubi7string

me and the new singer




New singer








Our drummer








Our lead guitarist




Me












The entire band









side note:
the bassist isn't in any of the pictures due to 1.)he is an absolute ego-maniac 2.)ugly as hell 3.)just there until we get back to practicing and get the new bassist in


----------



## Off_The_Heezay

Might aswell get in on the act...






Check us out, Boundaries | Facebook


----------



## Maklin

noob_pwn said:


> this got snapped at a show last weekend, I'm closest to the camera


That is a purely epic shot dude!!


----------



## Soubi7string




----------



## Skyblue

Both ladies look dayum fine  
Anyhow, your friend's band sound interesting, do they have a myspace/soundcloud/bandcamp/facebook page of some sort?


----------



## Murmel

Skyblue said:


> Both ladies look dayum fine
> Anyhow, your friend's band sound interesting, do they have a myspace/soundcloud/bandcamp/facebook page of some sort?


They are both extremely attractive, but I guess that's what Sweden is known for 
The pic of my singer is kinda shitty though, she looks better when she's not singing and not closing her eyes 

Nicaragua unfortunately don't have any recordings. They aren't really serious with what they do at all. When they rehearse, it's usually just toasting bread, playing Minesweeper and hanging out without any actual rehearsing. Then they panic the last week before a gig and rehearse like crazy.

I want them to record, I know they want to too, but it costs a bit of money (will get cheaper soon though so we'll see) and they don't really know how to do it, because they have so much weird shit


----------



## Skyblue

Murmel said:


> They are both extremely attractive, but I guess that's what Sweden is known for
> The pic of my singer is kinda shitty though, she looks better when she's not singing and not closing her eyes
> 
> Nicaragua unfortunately don't have any recordings. They aren't really serious with what they do at all. When they rehearse, it's usually just toasting bread, playing Minesweeper and hanging out without any actual rehearsing. Then they panic the last week before a gig and rehearse like crazy.
> 
> I want them to record, I know they want to too, but it costs a bit of money (will get cheaper soon though so we'll see) and they don't really know how to do it, because they have so much weird shit


Your singer looks really similar to someone in that pic, but I can't figure out who  and I'm always willing to inspect more pics  (that sounds so creepy, lol) 

And your friends sound like their working the same way I am (though I don't have a band, for me it's more of a way of life ) 
Maybe they should try to record one of their shows then? if they're using weird stuff and everything... Just record it live. 
Anyway I'll be happy to hear if they'll come up with something :]


----------



## Murmel

^
Yeah I guess that would be possible. But that would mean that they'd have to invest in a ton of mics, a soundcard with enough slots and a laptop. I doubt they'd do that 

They would need 2 mics for the 2 guitar amps, 1 for the bass, 1 vocal mic and several for the drums. The keyboard could be lined to the computer I guess.

I wanted them to mic the toaster their last gig, would be hilarious


----------



## Skyblue

What was the toaster doing there anyway? 

Also, 2 random pics of me from the Ending Concert of our Music Class in school, played a piece I wrote ^^ 








And me getting confused from all the pedals and cables people insisted on using


----------



## Vostre Roy

Didn't saw this thread before, gonna add some pictures of my band too!

From the Abitibi Survival Fest, Oct. 16 2010

From the intro song, we use three guitar for that intro





Me and my singer





The two girls





A rare picture of our drummer





Me with my mask





And this animated .gif, from our show at L'Agora des Arts, Dec. 11 2010


----------



## numberonejrio

My all time favorite live pic of myself.


----------



## Dores




----------



## Varcolac

A few pics from last Friday's gig...

Hands down best picture of me live, ever.





The guitarist, he has no face.





Prog brings out the weird facial expressions.





Wrong thread the first time: there's a "live shots" thread on the first page that isn't this one. Thought I'd put these in the sticky instead.


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## Varcolac

Carpathia at the Forum, Hatfield, last Thursday.





I challenge you to a rock-off!





Guitarist with Parker: look guys, G SHARP MAJOR. Jeeze. I thought you were musicians. 





Carrying the groove. The headliner brought a big banner with their name on it. We thought we'd go one better, had a word with the sound guy, and got our logo projected on a half-dozen screens around the venue during our set. Banners, hah!


----------



## The Norsemen

I'll contribute some of my live pics.
A lot of these I'm gonna post are weird. You'll notice all the specks and shit.
That's from playing our set facing into a 6 hour long severe sandstorm that was followed by a thunderstorm that flooded our camp. We were in the middle of nowhere.
It was a long night.
On to the pics!

Heres my vocalist and I. I could feel the grit under my strings.
Look at that block of a heel my Omen-8 has. Not that I care












Breaking a big rule here, wearing my own band shirt. (which is a spray painted logo) 
But it helped people remember our name since we were from out of town.









This one is one of my favorites. It has us all.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

A few shots of my band: 



Playing little clubs and bars as well:


----------



## McBonez




----------



## Soubi7string

Me and my band AORTIC


----------



## -One-

A friend of mine caught this tonight (of me during my second ever gig).


----------



## ACE IT UP

A Distant Calm


----------



## DamianX_JVL

Yeah!!


----------



## Mega-Mads

I just found this from an early gig we played. Its another band playing right here, but.... Yeah


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Last nights gig....i'm the scruffy looking dude


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Tool's 46 & 2 by my band Grind Method

Grind Method Covering "46 & 2" by Tool - YouTube


----------



## Murmel

edit: lolwut, totally wrong thread


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Luafcm

God I love this guitar....


----------



## Luafcm

Danny Sheppard Photography: There's No Swindling At This Shoppe


----------



## Mega-Mads

I played one of the best shows ever last night. I was out of my mind drunk, but i managed to play awesome anyway xD





This is just before the gig. Pro pics will be added later. 
Im the guy on the right xD


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## MemphisHawk

From last night.


----------



## ghostred7

From Thurs 10/24/14


----------



## Tho

That's me!


----------



## Tho

Same gig:


----------



## robare99

Cheesy rock star pose lol


----------



## Mprinsje

Both taken on the same night, August 23rd of this year. Getting my headbang on.


----------



## asher




----------



## MemphisHawk

Took the RGD to a blues club open mic jam. The drummer in the picture told me "Don't kill the groove>' as I was getting on stage. Dead serious about it. I hate close minded pricks.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

MemphisHawk said:


> Took the RGD to a blues club open mic jam. The drummer in the picture told me "Don't kill the groove>' as I was getting on stage. Dead serious about it. I hate close minded pricks.



Did he say that because you have an ERG? That's a pretty weird thing to say...


----------



## MemphisHawk

Yeah, first thing he said was "How many damn strings does that thing have?" After the 'groove' comment, we all played a song and when it was over, the other guitarist asked if I had a riff or lick to play around with so I played a funky bluesy thing I had picked around with earlier that day. All the other players on stage start kinda fiddling around trying to figure out a part to play along with me and the drummer piped up and said "Nah, I don't like that, something else, we're not playing that." 

I think he was drunk or something and maybe thought he was being funny but at that point I packed up my guitar and left. Better than sticking around until I got sucked into a fight with him, lol.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Classic rock people are so tiresome to deal with...if it's not the simplest thing to understand and play immediately, they're gonna get mad about it. It seems like they're the ones who are most afraid of leaving their comfort zone.


----------



## ghostred7

MemphisHawk said:


> Yeah, first thing he said was "How many damn strings does that thing have?" After the 'groove' comment, we all played a song and when it was over, the other guitarist asked if I had a riff or lick to play around with so I played a funky bluesy thing I had picked around with earlier that day. All the other players on stage start kinda fiddling around trying to figure out a part to play along with me and the drummer piped up and said "Nah, I don't like that, something else, we're not playing that."
> 
> I think he was drunk or something and maybe thought he was being funny but at that point I packed up my guitar and left. Better than sticking around until I got sucked into a fight with him, lol.


I've found that attitude common with a lot of those "jam guys" at open mics. That's part of the reason I stopped playing them on occasion. Usually it stemms from their being butt-hurt that they've spent 30 years trying to leave the garage only to end up sessioning during an open mic for free drinks.

Thread related: This is from last night @ 529 in East Atlanta Village. They were kicking off their weekly Metal night there (Wednesdays of Mass Destruction). Horrible pic (IMO). I'm pic-right with my eyes closed LOL


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

We have an amazing photographer around here...Sherry Boylan...she took these Saturday


----------



## ghostred7

VB - excellent shots!

These are from the 4/7 Adrenaline Mob show we opened for...


----------



## victim5150

Some shots from our House of Blues show.


----------



## matisq

Last Saturday we did a charity gig.


----------



## JohnIce

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Classic rock people are so tiresome to deal with...if it's not the simplest thing to understand and play immediately, they're gonna get mad about it. It seems like they're the ones who are most afraid of leaving their comfort zone.



Dickish attitudes aside, jamming is still its own art form and I've met so many guitar players, especially metal players, who absolutely suck at it  There's a reason you want something simple to build on that everyone can immediately understand because that comfort zone is what keeps the jam from sounding like a bad rehearsal. Jam sessions are meant to NOT require rehearsals, that's the whole point. The audience don't want to watch you spend 20 minutes, or even 2 minutes, learning parts for the next song.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Played live again for the first time in 2 years as a guest with V is for Villains 2 weeks ago, god damn it was so much fun































And then my two favorites from the night - 

Footrest McAngryface






and "Just beat up a homeless goth with guitars"


----------



## JohnIce




----------



## BlueGrot

My band a couple of years ago:































I'm in the first shot.


----------



## Josh Delikan

On stage in Gothenburg a couple of years ago. God mode well and truly activated!


----------

